# Blasc und Win Vista XP



## wing87 (8. April 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Seit ich Windows Vista Home Premium 64 bit installiert hab funktioniert der Blasc-Client nicht mehr. Er lässt sich nicht starten. In der Taskbar hab ich jedoch ein Rot blinkendes Buffed-B. Bei einem Rechtsklick da rauf kann ich nur die News abrufen und Blasc beenden. 

Beim Blascloader bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung: Fehler beim Setzten der Daten für DisplayIcon.

Gibts ne funktionierende Version für Vista 64? bzw wirds allgemein demnächst funktionieren?

mfg


----------



## Olos (9. April 2007)

Bis vor kurzem funktioniert Blasc2 ohne Probleme bei meinem Windows Vista 64. Leider bekomme ich seit wenigern Tagen beim Start des Rechners von Blasc folgende Fehlermeldung:

Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </Char> but </> found.


----------



## Méla23 (9. April 2007)

mein problem ist, das mei mir nur das algemein register vorhanden ist...


----------



## Méla23 (16. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann mir da niemand helfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will endlich ne visitenkatre...


----------



## animonda (17. April 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Installier BLASC in einen anderen Pfad als c:\programme\ und setz auf diesem Pfad die Rechte auf Jeder/Vollzugriff. Die Installation sollte mit Ausführen als .. über das Kontextmenü erfolgen. Dann sollte BLASC auch mit eingeschalteter User Account Control funktionieren.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2007)

Olos schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem funktioniert Blasc2 ohne Probleme bei meinem Windows Vista 64. Leider bekomme ich seit wenigern Tagen beim Start des Rechners von Blasc folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </Char> but </> found.



Huhu,
schick deine  config.xml aus dem BLASC-Verzeichnis bitte an support@buffed.de.


----------



## Breaki (21. April 2007)

Olos schrieb:


> Bis vor kurzem funktioniert Blasc2 ohne Probleme bei meinem Windows Vista 64. Leider bekomme ich seit wenigern Tagen beim Start des Rechners von Blasc folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </Char> but </> found.



Also ne Möglichkeit ist es, BLASC als Administrator auszuführen... was aber nicht Sinn und Zweck des UAC von Vista ist. Würde da am besten warten bis die Entwickler was neues dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Tukool (22. Mai 2007)

@Méla23.

An sich falsches Topic, aber dennoch. dein problem ist das gleiche wie meines. Dein Char hat ein Sonderzeichen, nämlich das é. dadurch wird die die Grafik nicht verlinkt. Aber auch das wird sicherlich irgendwann mal behoben ;-).

LG

T.


----------



## Méla23 (22. Mai 2007)

ach so ok danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KAMIKAZE_MATZE (26. Mai 2007)

also ich habe jetzt auch das Problem mit  :


Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </Char> but </> found.


habe aber nur  Win Vista  32 bit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eispirat (18. Juli 2007)

kann man in absehbarer zeit mit einer brauchbaren version rechnen? jedes mal wenn ich meine chars aktualisieren will muss ich blasc deinstallieren und neu installieren.


----------

